# PDA surgery :(



## Olivias_mum

I havent been on here for ages, lifes been pretty hectic!!Olivia is having PDA surgery at the start of june :( They were hoping to wait until she is 2 but its opened again and is getting bigger so there going to close it surgically before she develops and oxygen requirement again :( xx


----------



## Foogirl

Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly and Olivia has a speedy recovery.:hugs:


----------



## keldac

:hugs:


----------



## BrittLeblanc

Hello, My little baby boy riley was born at 25 weeks and as of sunday he is one month. He has PDA as well and they are hoping that as he gets bigger that it will close. They have tried the medications to close it but they were unsuccessful. They said as long as he isn't having any problems with the PDA they would like to leave it to see if this will possibly close. Riley has been having a lot of destats lately he'll drop and then recover. Has anyone experience this I've been told this is very common in these preemies.


----------



## Laura2919

I hope Olivia's surgery goes well. I dont know if it has already been done.. Hope all is well


----------



## 25weeker

I hope Olivia's surgery goes well. 

When were you told they would close it when she was 2? My lo has a PDA which was initially big but she had medication and now it is small but not fully closed. They haven't said they are planning to close it. She has her first app with the consultant next week since discharge so I will add that to my list of questions.


----------



## sooner4

PDAs are common in preemies. Doctors will usually try Indocin (a medication) first in an attempt to close the PDA. If that doesn't work, sometimes they'll do a PDA ligation (a surgery used to clip the PDA shut). A PDA causes oxygenated blood that's supposed to go to the rest of the body to recirculate through the lungs, which can lead to pulmonary hypertension (increased blood pressure in the lungs) and infection. Not only are the lungs receiving unoxygenated blood, but they are receiving oxygenated blood, too. So you can see why this can cause an increase in pressure. But I've seen babies who do very well with PDA ligations, and it really can make a huge difference! Best of luck to y'all!


----------



## Lottie86

I hope her surgery goes well and she recovers quickly. 

Findlay's didn't close until he was 17 weeks old so he received weekly checks on it until then (as he was having weekly checks for his other issues) and he had a couple of echos and ECGs whilst they waited for it to close. I guess hospitals will all have different policies on when to surgically intervene.


----------



## shreedhara12

Pray that the PDA surgery goes well

Am a father of a preemie born on the 25th week of gestation, since birth she has been on the battle with infections and now she is 1 month old. The cardiologist suggested to have a PDA surgery for my little one this Monday and it seems that the Echo cardiograph results show that the PDA has actually become large since the first ECG. Hope things get better by days....


----------



## 25weeker

I hope the surgery has went well.

Seen the consultant last week for my lo 6 week checkup and they listened to her chest and said they can't hear anything now so her PDA is probably closed. They don't need to see her for another 4 months which hopefully means she is doing well.


----------



## shreedhara12

It is not always true that the PDA has closed in case murmur is not seen in a baby. This was the case with my lo; yesterday the doctor could not trace the murmur and advised an echo. It was observed that the opening has become large to 3 mm now. It is my thought that the doctors should confirm based on echo and not be mere stethoscope as murmur is also dependent upon child's position, opening of the ductus and blood pressure at that moment.


----------



## vermeil

My little 27 weeker had pulmonary hemorraging when he was only 36 hours old, due to the PDA still being open. As others above have said due to the canal the pressure in his lungs was just too great and one of them had a slight tear.

They of course had to intubate him and put him on their biggest high frequency ventilator, and giving his surfactant to help with the air exchange and his lungs on their long journey to recovery. Good news is he reacted well to the ibuprofen (advil! who would have known it would save preemie`s lives) and the PDA closed. He`s been on all the different ventilators and configurations but he`s slowly recovering.

Hope the surgery goes well! It`s pretty routine so it should be fine. *huugs*


----------



## shreedhara12

My LO picked up another infection on the same day she was scheduled for PDA ligation and they had to cancel the surgery and attend to her infection. Poor thing, she is again back on ventilator and doctors are hopeful that infection should not have affected brain. Mostly she will have another lumbar puncture for checking purpopse.

These LOs take one stride ahead and two back, its all about patience.


----------

